# Hello all, newbie here :-)



## MissHench

Hello, just joined and thought would stop by to say hi to all of you! I'm based in SW London, train in West London and Slough/Windsor. I will slowly get through the posts and topics on here but in the meantime if you have any questions, hit me up. I look forward to being part of this community and sharing experiences on here, maybe even helping others!


----------



## AK-26

Welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST

welcome miss:thumb:


----------



## MissHench

AK-26 said:


> Welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:


Thank you very much  I will probably start a blog on here, too although I already have one on my website but want to start a training journal about my next prep.


----------



## MissHench

LER said:


> welcome miss:thumb:


Thank you


----------



## dipdabs

Welcome


----------



## MissHench

Kaywoodham said:


> Welcome


Thank you Kay, lovely to meet you!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Welcome in


----------



## MissHench

JANIKvonD said:


> Welcome in


Thank you Janik! Have a lovely evening!


----------



## ClareAnne

Welcome! : )


----------



## Marshan

Welcome Miss Hench. Any comps or anything behind you? If thats your avi your not a rookie!


----------



## gettingLEAN

whale cum


----------



## jstarcarr

Hi and welcome to UKM


----------



## liam7200

Welcome


----------



## AaronBurns

welcome!


----------



## MissHench

Thank you very much for all the messages! MixerD1, yes you're right, i'm not a rookie but I haven't been competing for long either. This is my first year actually and yes that's my pic on my avi.

I started competing last September at the UKBFF Welsh Championships where I qualified for the British. My second comp was the UKBFF British Finals in Nottingham last October where I placed 5th. This year I compete at the NAC federation, won the South championships in April, then flew to Russia to compete at the NAC World Championships that I won and now i'm getting ready for the NAC British Finals in November and 3 weeks later the NAC Universe in Germany.

My website URL is http://www.tamaramakar.me where i have other pictures from comps and photoshoots, videos from the Worlds and a lot more info and a blog, check that out!


----------



## MissHench

Thank you very much for the messages. It's nice to be part of the community.

Yes, that avi is me and i'm not a rookie, although I've been only competing for a year. I've written up a whole reply but it has to be moderated before posting? Didn't know that. I'll update my profile with the competitions that i've done so that you can read a bit more about me.


----------



## Mish

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno and welcome to stalkerville !!

Seriously tho, welcome and should you encounter any problems / un wanted attention please bring it to the attention of one of the MOD team, we will do our best to resolve them.


----------



## MissHench

Mish said:


> Welcome to the mad house


Thank you 



Milky said:


> Bonjourno and welcome to stalkerville !!
> 
> Seriously tho, welcome and should you encounter any problems / un wanted attention please bring it to the attention of one of the MOD team, we will do our best to resolve them.


Thank you very much, that's much appreciated!


----------



## MissHench

I have just updated my profile with a bit more info, check it out and hit me up if you have any other questions ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG

now then .


----------



## DutchTony

Welcome Miss

Looking really good.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

Welcome to the board


----------



## MissHench

DutchTony said:


> Welcome Miss
> 
> Looking really good.
> 
> Well done :thumb:


Thank you Dutch Tony, much appreciated!



ANGLIK said:


> Welcome to the board


Thank you Anglik!



ewen said:


> now then .


Ewen, I'm listening


----------



## chickenlegs

Cracking biceps you got there! welcome.


----------



## MissHench

chickenlegs said:


> Cracking biceps you got there! welcome.


Thank you 'chickenlegs'... lol funny name


----------



## chickenlegs

Ha ha ta, i have chicken legs and a decent cockadoodle dooooooooo. Jk! No Hetero/****.


----------



## Breda

ewen:3380849 said:


> now then .


Hell yea!

Welcome Hench... The name suits, I assume the Miss part is also accurate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome along


----------



## fitrut

hey looking great, welcome :thumb:


----------



## MissHench

chickenlegs said:


> Ha ha ta, i have chicken legs and a decent cockadoodle dooooooooo. Jk! No Hetero/****.


Lol, you crack me up!



Breda said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> Welcome Hench... The name suits, I assume the Miss part is also accurate


Thank you very much! Yes, all accurate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome along


Thank you Ben!



fitrut said:


> hey looking great, welcome :thumb:


Thank you very much fitrut! Nice back on your avi!


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Thank you very much fitrut! Nice back on your avi!


thank you  you mentioned you been competing for a year only, how long you been training?


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> thank you  you mentioned you been competing for a year only, how long you been training?


I started training when i was 14, i was doing martial arts. I loved it but had an injury so i stopped. Took a year off and then went back to the gym. I have been training 'seriously' with the right diet for about 4-5 years now. Never really wanted to compete, but i kinda got talked into it and now i'm loving it!

When is your next comp?


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> I started training when i was 14, i was doing martial arts. I loved it but had an injury so i stopped. Took a year off and then went back to the gym. I have been training 'seriously' with the right diet for about 4-5 years now. Never really wanted to compete, but i kinda got talked into it and now i'm loving it!
> 
> When is your next comp?


martial arts sounds good, yep thats the thing with competing, once started hard to stop 

I have 2 coming, first in 9 weeks and then week after


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> martial arts sounds good, yep thats the thing with competing, once started hard to stop
> 
> I have 2 coming, first in 9 weeks and then week after


Excellent! Do you do any progress pics on here?


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Excellent! Do you do any progress pics on here?


I have journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/184161-ruta-s-journey-arnold-classic-europe-2012-a.html will start with them progress pics this week


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> I have journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/184161-ruta-s-journey-arnold-classic-europe-2012-a.html will start with them progress pics this week


OH cool! I'll check it out! I might start a training journal on here, too


----------



## Ems

Hi there! Amazing pics!


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> I have journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/184161-ruta-s-journey-arnold-classic-europe-2012-a.html will start with them progress pics this week


Excellent, i'll check that out and might start one myself, too!



Ems said:


> Hi there! Amazing pics!


Thank you!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Just awesome :thumbup1:

Welcome and I think I'm gonna need a name change now.


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Excellent, i'll check that out and might start one myself, too!


sure, definitely will be a good read  whens your next show?


----------



## MissHench

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Just awesome :thumbup1:
> 
> Welcome and I think I'm gonna need a name change now.


 :lol: thank you! I think that name suits you :thumbup1:


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> sure, definitely will be a good read  whens your next show?


I'm doing the NAC British Finals 4th November in Manchester and then 3 weeks later the NAC Universe in Germany, 24th November


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> I'm doing the NAC British Finals 4th November in Manchester and then 3 weeks later the NAC Universe in Germany, 24th November


oh ok, heard about NAC, very popular in Russia, some of my friends in Lithuania also compete in NAC, they also do NAC Baltics, big event. have you already started your prep?


----------



## Conscript

Hi


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Welcome x.x


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> oh ok, heard about NAC, very popular in Russia, some of my friends in Lithuania also compete in NAC, they also do NAC Baltics, big event. have you already started your prep?


Yeah, NAC is very popular in Europe. I just competed in Russia, it was fun!

Yes, i started my prep today, 12 weeks out of the Brits, 15 weeks out of the Universe, very exciting!


----------



## MissHench

Conscript said:


> Hi


Hi Conscript! Lovely Bird :tongue:



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Welcome x.x


Thank you! x


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Buffout

Hi!!


----------



## irishdude

welcome aboard


----------



## MissHench

Simspin said:


> Nice to c ya to c ya nice


 :thumb: thank you!



Buffout said:


> Hi!!


Hello Buffout, hope you're well!



irishdude said:


> welcome aboard


Thank you Irishdude! :thumbup1:


----------



## steve666

Hi there, welcome


----------



## Magnum26

Welcome aboard :clap:


----------



## MissHench

steve666 said:


> Hi there, welcome





Magnum26 said:


> Welcome aboard :clap:


Hello there, thank you very much. You guys are very welcoming! :thumbup1:


----------



## cypssk

hello an welcome


----------



## MissHench

cypssk said:


> hello an welcome


Hello there, thank you very much


----------



## Milky

Right now the pleasantries are over get posting some of your stuff

:thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Yeah, NAC is very popular in Europe. I just competed in Russia, it was fun!
> 
> Yes, i started my prep today, 12 weeks out of the Brits, 15 weeks out of the Universe, very exciting!


nice, how did you do there?

def make a prep journal, will be nice to follow your journey


----------



## Craigmcr

hey guys thought id say hi, completely new to all this never even been to the gym lol but any help and advice u can give me to bulk up a bit would be great


----------



## MRSTRONG

Craigmcr said:


> hey guys thought id say hi, completely new to all this never even been to the gym lol but any help and advice u can give me to bulk up a bit would be great


join a gym and eat food .


----------



## johnnyg

welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## MissHench

Milky said:


> Right now the pleasantries are over get posting some of your stuff
> 
> :thumbup1:


Yes Sir! :tongue:


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> nice, how did you do there?
> 
> def make a prep journal, will be nice to follow your journey


I won the worlds in Russia, it was very exciting, I would've never thought I could win it! That was my 4th competition.

I'll start the journal tonight or tomorrow morning. Will try and upload pictures as well when I can ask someone to take some


----------



## beeferberg

Welcome even though im quite new myself.


----------



## defdaz

Welcome MissHench! My students call me Mr Hench 

Good luck for your comp in November!


----------



## MissHench

beeferberg said:


> Welcome even though im quite new myself.


Thank you, and welcome 



defdaz said:


> Welcome MissHench! My students call me Mr Hench
> 
> Good luck for your comp in November!


Thank you, and I can clearly see why :thumb: what do you teach?


----------



## MissHench

Well guys, sorry I can't do a blog on here yet, because i'm not registered for 30 days. I've started a journal on my website though, if anyone interested

http://www.tamaramakar.me/?page_id=543


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Well guys, sorry I can't do a blog on here yet, because i'm not registered for 30 days. I've started a journal on my website though, if anyone interested
> 
> http://www.tamaramakar.me/?page_id=543


looks good, what is your diet like now?


----------



## beeferberg

welcome id love to have your phisique.


----------



## dannnn

welcome to UK-M


----------



## mrproc

welcome


----------



## MissHench

beeferberg said:


> welcome id love to have your phisique.


Aww thank you very much! That's very sweet of you



dannnn said:


> welcome to UK-M


Thank you Dannnn!



mrproc said:


> welcome


Thank you MrProc!


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> looks good, what is your diet like now?


I do carb cycling, 6 low carb days and 1 high carb day (tomorrow, yay, can't wait!)

Low carb, high protein and fat. It works best for me.

what is your diet like Ruta?


----------



## Huntingground

Welcome, very impressive pics!!


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> I do carb cycling, 6 low carb days and 1 high carb day (tomorrow, yay, can't wait!)
> 
> Low carb, high protein and fat. It works best for me.
> 
> what is your diet like Ruta?


very similar to mine, im on quite strict diet now also high protein but moderate fat and low carbs, egg whites, chicken, cucumber, broccoli and oatmeal twice a week 

what do you eat on high carb, anything you like or still strict low GI carbs?


----------



## MissHench

Huntingground said:


> Welcome, very impressive pics!!


Thank you Hungingground! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> very similar to mine, im on quite strict diet now also high protein but moderate fat and low carbs, egg whites, chicken, cucumber, broccoli and oatmeal twice a week
> 
> what do you eat on high carb, anything you like or still strict low GI carbs?


Low carb days are the same meals as high carb days only double the carbs and I have a steak somewhere - with all the chips etc... yummm, no dessert though :nono:

Can you eat anything on your high carb day? Any proper cheat meals?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissHench said:


> Well guys, sorry I can't do a blog on here yet, because i'm not registered for 30 days. I've started a journal on my website though, if anyone interested
> 
> http://www.tamaramakar.me/?page_id=543


awesome physique , muscle mass looks great .

what gear have you run ?

thats if you want to say of course .


----------



## Craigyboy

Welcome miss hench.

Just had a wee nosey at your pics and you look amazing! Some serious hard work and dedication went into getting your physique!

Looking forward to reading some of your posts and maybe your journal! (when you get round to starting one )

:beer:


----------



## Redbeard85

Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## MissHench

ewen said:


> awesome physique , muscle mass looks great .
> 
> what gear have you run ?
> 
> thats if you want to say of course .


Lol thank you, yeah i don't mind: usually i bulk with test prop and eq, then cut with tren ace and masteron. Plus I run var and GH for both bulking and cutting. I've been getting very strong on test and eq but will switch to tren and masteron in a week's time, 10 weeks out so my strength will go down, just as my energy levels on the diet...


----------



## MissHench

Craigyboy said:


> Welcome miss hench.
> 
> Just had a wee nosey at your pics and you look amazing! Some serious hard work and dedication went into getting your physique!
> 
> Looking forward to reading some of your posts and maybe your journal! (when you get round to starting one )
> 
> :beer:


Thank you very much Craigyboy! Well, i can't start a journal on here just yet, need to be registered for 30 days first, but i have already started one on my website if you're interested. I've got other pictures up on there as well, check it out and let me know: www.tamaramakar.me


----------



## MissHench

lee85 said:


> Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


Thank you very much Lee! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Low carb days are the same meals as high carb days only double the carbs and I have a steak somewhere - with all the chips etc... yummm, no dessert though :nono:
> 
> Can you eat anything on your high carb day? Any proper cheat meals?


what do you eat when you have sweet tooth?  thought will pick your brain, you might have some good recipe 

no i dont eat anyting on high carb day, only oatmeal with few raisins and definitely nothing sugary


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissHench said:


> Lol thank you, yeah i don't mind: usually i bulk with test prop and eq, then cut with tren ace and masteron. Plus I run var and GH for both bulking and cutting. I've been getting very strong on test and eq but will switch to tren and masteron in a week's time, 10 weeks out so my strength will go down, just as my energy levels on the diet...


interesting combos for a female tbh although they clearly have served you very well , big muscles and retained your feminity :wub:

im also interested to hear what your lifts are at , i bet they put many guys on gear to shame haha .

but well done im impressed and the thing that impresses me most is your dedication you have put some seriously hard work in many could learn from you .


----------



## JaneN40

wow impressive physique!

I'm new here too, but well no where near as great condition! lol

I'm from SW London originally, but am now in Sunny SW Wales. I look forward to seeing you around. :cool2:


----------



## MissHench

ewen said:


> interesting combos for a female tbh although they clearly have served you very well , big muscles and retained your feminity :wub:
> 
> im also interested to hear what your lifts are at , i bet they put many guys on gear to shame haha .
> 
> but well done im impressed and the thing that impresses me most is your dedication you have put some seriously hard work in many could learn from you .


thank you very much. well, it didn't seem to be hard work for me, I've enjoyed it all the way :thumb:

I do have a website where I started a training journal and a blog as well. but i will try and start it on here, too once i'm allowed :confused1:


----------



## MissHench

JaneN40 said:


> wow impressive physique!
> 
> I'm new here too, but well no where near as great condition! lol
> 
> I'm from SW London originally, but am now in Sunny SW Wales. I look forward to seeing you around. :cool2:


thank you very much! Wales is lovely, my first comp was in Port Talbot! Wish it was a bit closer I'd go there more often... Wales that is, not necessarily Port Talbot


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> what do you eat when you have sweet tooth?  thought will pick your brain, you might have some good recipe
> 
> no i dont eat anyting on high carb day, only oatmeal with few raisins and definitely nothing sugary


I don't have sugar at all during my prep, but i love my sugar free chewing gums and sometimes I have some Werthers sugar free candy, too. There are quite a few different sugar free candies on the market now Usually I get some left from off season but once it runs out I don't buy anymore just stick to clean food. Offseason I love my fat free cottage cheese or quark with splenda... but i don't eat dairy when prepping. Any good recommendations from you? :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> I don't have sugar at all during my prep, but i love my sugar free chewing gums and sometimes I have some Werthers sugar free candy, too. There are quite a few different sugar free candies on the market now Usually I get some left from off season but once it runs out I don't buy anymore just stick to clean food. Offseason I love my fat free cottage cheese or quark with splenda... but i don't eat dairy when prepping. Any good recommendations from you? :thumbup1:


yep thats what i have-fruity sugarfree chewing gum, used to make sugarfree jelly but those contain sodium so eat only once a week so chewing gum or sugarfree mints for now  offseason also dont eat much sugar, but I like low carb sugafree Atkins range products and no dairy products for sure now, so not much really for next 8 weeks


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> yep thats what i have-fruity sugarfree chewing gum, used to make sugarfree jelly but those contain sodium so eat only once a week so chewing gum or sugarfree mints for now  offseason also dont eat much sugar, but I like low carb sugafree Atkins range products and no dairy products for sure now, so not much really for next 8 weeks


Yeah, sugar free gums and mints are lifesavers at the moment lol 8 weeks is not that long, you're almost there! 10 weeks for me (and then another 3) I love my sweets, i love cakes and I find it very difficult to resist off season  i've just started the diet a week ago so i'm not too bad - yet... :whistling:

If you use the Atkins range you probably know about Avidlite, they sell a lot of low carb / sugar free sweets and meals. I love their sugar free maple syrup :tongue:

Usually around 6 weeks out i get very tired and then it's just a drag, so i've got another about 4 weeks to enjoy :bounce:

do you do your prep on your own and someone is helping you?


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Yeah, sugar free gums and mints are lifesavers at the moment lol 8 weeks is not that long, you're almost there! 10 weeks for me (and then another 3) I love my sweets, i love cakes and I find it very difficult to resist off season  i've just started the diet a week ago so i'm not too bad - yet... :whistling:
> 
> If you use the Atkins range you probably know about Avidlite, they sell a lot of low carb / sugar free sweets and meals. I love their sugar free maple syrup :tongue:
> 
> Usually around 6 weeks out i get very tired and then it's just a drag, so i've got another about 4 weeks to enjoy :bounce:
> 
> do you do your prep on your own and someone is helping you?


me too, love all sweet things but try not get crazy after contest as last year managed to put 17kg in 2 weeks  yeah I order from Avidlite quite often. im in the middle now-started week 15 and now week 8 but ok now sweet wise, probably in few weeks all will change 

my bf helps me with prep basically with everything starting diet, training and even posing shoes make up etc, he knows stuff 

how much cardio you do, I guess for you is harder as you have to keep muscle mass and look as ''dry'' as possible


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> me too, love all sweet things but try not get crazy after contest as last year managed to put 17kg in 2 weeks  yeah I order from Avidlite quite often. im in the middle now-started week 15 and now week 8 but ok now sweet wise, probably in few weeks all will change
> 
> my bf helps me with prep basically with everything starting diet, training and even posing shoes make up etc, he knows stuff
> 
> how much cardio you do, I guess for you is harder as you have to keep muscle mass and look as ''dry'' as possible


Oh I could do the same! I used my rebound after my last comp to build a bit as I knew I would not have a long offseason and I put on a stone within 2 weeks!

I tend to do cardio offseason too for 2 reasons: first of all I LOVE my food, second is that I LOVE lifting heavy and I feel better when i'm physically fit, especially on heavy leg days. I recover between sets quicker and don't get out of breath so easily, so I don't mind doing cv offseason. But then before we start prepping I stop for about a week or so to reset my body, otherwise I'd end up doing hours of cv. I haven't started cv yet on my prep, I think probably end of this week I will slowly introduce cv back into the routine. Last time i did 30 mins in the morning and about 6 weeks out i started doing another 30 mins after training that we increased to 45 later and that was it. I'm hoping I can get away with this much this time again, too :thumbup1: last year I ended up doing 3 hours a day because i didn't have a break from offseason cv and I just carried on but obviously we had to increase the time as my body was used to it.

How much cardio do you do?

Oh a boyfriend like that is a blessing! Sometimes I wish I had someone like him around...


----------



## MissHench

I have updated my training journal on my website, check it out. Wish I could do a blog on here, too.

http://www.tamaramakar.me/?page_id=543

Let me know what you think!


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Oh I could do the same! I used my rebound after my last comp to build a bit as I knew I would not have a long offseason and I put on a stone within 2 weeks!
> 
> I tend to do cardio offseason too for 2 reasons: first of all I LOVE my food, second is that I LOVE lifting heavy and I feel better when i'm physically fit, especially on heavy leg days. I recover between sets quicker and don't get out of breath so easily, so I don't mind doing cv offseason. But then before we start prepping I stop for about a week or so to reset my body, otherwise I'd end up doing hours of cv. I haven't started cv yet on my prep, I think probably end of this week I will slowly introduce cv back into the routine. Last time i did 30 mins in the morning and about 6 weeks out i started doing another 30 mins after training that we increased to 45 later and that was it. I'm hoping I can get away with this much this time again, too :thumbup1: last year I ended up doing 3 hours a day because i didn't have a break from offseason cv and I just carried on but obviously we had to increase the time as my body was used to it.
> 
> How much cardio do you do?
> 
> Oh a boyfriend like that is a blessing! Sometimes I wish I had someone like him around...


yeah same here, I started doing cardio offseason so wouldnt gain that much and easier for the prep. I do quite alot now-am and pm sessions HIIT, I bought a treadmill so I do my cardio at home -save some time 

yes its a huge help and support, and he criticise me all the time so I know where I need to improve 

do you have training partner or you train on your own?


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> yeah same here, I started doing cardio offseason so wouldnt gain that much and easier for the prep. I do quite alot now-am and pm sessions HIIT, I bought a treadmill so I do my cardio at home -save some time
> 
> yes its a huge help and support, and he criticise me all the time so I know where I need to improve
> 
> do you have training partner or you train on your own?


I've got a stationary bike at home and it's a big help with the morning cv. I wouldn't have the time to go to the gym early morning...

No I don't have a training partner, I train on my own and i got used to it now. I used to have one but he couldn't always make it and I realized that I can only rely on myself so I don't mind training on my own, especially when dieting. Get in, do it and get out, no chit chatting, no time wasting... I like training with people off season though, but usually people who train on my level and we can learn from each other.

Going to see my coach today, really excited about it! It's always so motivating to train in the Forest and speak to him! He gives me a lot of encouragement and he's so straight forward. He doesn't say what people want to hear, he says how it is and I love that. No sugarcoating, just the facts 

Do you have a job or you're lucky enough to just train? :tongue:


----------



## MattGriff

MissHench said:


> Hello, just joined and thought would stop by to say hi to all of you! I'm based in SW London, train in West London and Slough/Windsor. I will slowly get through the posts and topics on here but in the meantime if you have any questions, hit me up. I look forward to being part of this community and sharing experiences on here, maybe even helping others!


Aye up.

Ever venture to Genesis?


----------



## MissHench

MattGriff said:


> Aye up.
> 
> Ever venture to Genesis?


Genesis is a little bit out of my way, and I always thought that's more of a powerlifting gym?


----------



## Goose

Bonjour


----------



## MissHench

Goose said:


> Bonjour


Hello Goose


----------



## Huntingground

"I tend to do 12-15 reps and about 16-20 sets on each bodypart" - massive amounts of volume. Have you tried HIT training or lower volume, heavier stuff?

Obviously it is working for you though, look awesome and beautiful too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissHench said:


> I have updated my training journal on my website, check it out. Wish I could do a blog on here, too.
> 
> http://www.tamaramakar.me/?page_id=543
> 
> Let me know what you think!


great session and very nice back shot , liking your rear delts , you look awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

amazing advance physique - just checked out your pics.....awsome addition to ukm.......wow


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> I've got a stationary bike at home and it's a big help with the morning cv. I wouldn't have the time to go to the gym early morning...
> 
> No I don't have a training partner, I train on my own and i got used to it now. I used to have one but he couldn't always make it and I realized that I can only rely on myself so I don't mind training on my own, especially when dieting. Get in, do it and get out, no chit chatting, no time wasting... I like training with people off season though, but usually people who train on my level and we can learn from each other.
> 
> Going to see my coach today, really excited about it! It's always so motivating to train in the Forest and speak to him! He gives me a lot of encouragement and he's so straight forward. He doesn't say what people want to hear, he says how it is and I love that. No sugarcoating, just the facts
> 
> Do you have a job or you're lucky enough to just train? :tongue:


same here, I bought treadmill so I can have morning cardio before work and pm cardio before bed, tried to do it at gym but it takes too much time. I have job, Id be happy just to train and have some free time so especially now have to run like crazy no time to do other things like get driving license  which keep planning to get for at least 5 years now 

I train sometimes with my sister but training with her is like more training her  at the same level I can train with my bf but we live apart so train together every few weeks and last weeks before my contest.

does your coach do your training plans diet etc ?


----------



## MissHench

Huntingground said:


> "I tend to do 12-15 reps and about 16-20 sets on each bodypart" - massive amounts of volume. Have you tried HIT training or lower volume, heavier stuff?
> 
> Obviously it is working for you though, look awesome and beautiful too.


Aww thank you very much, that's very sweet of you. Yes, occasionally during off season I do go heavier, but this rep range works fine for me so why fix it when it's not broken?


----------



## MissHench

ewen said:


> great session and very nice back shot , liking your rear delts , you look awesome :thumbup1:


Thank you very much Ewen! I do need to improve from the back but it's in progress. 10 weeks and counting!


----------



## MissHench

Uriel said:


> amazing advance physique - just checked out your pics.....awsome addition to ukm.......wow


Thank you very much Uriel! It's much appreciated and very motivating!


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> same here, I bought treadmill so I can have morning cardio before work and pm cardio before bed, tried to do it at gym but it takes too much time. I have job, Id be happy just to train and have some free time so especially now have to run like crazy no time to do other things like get driving license  which keep planning to get for at least 5 years now
> 
> I train sometimes with my sister but training with her is like more training her  at the same level I can train with my bf but we live apart so train together every few weeks and last weeks before my contest.
> 
> does your coach do your training plans diet etc ?


Oh I know the feeling, I work full time, too and it's just getting too much when prepping. But hey ho, we soldier through :cool2:

There are a few guys asking me to train with them every now and again, but I think i'll skip it for now until the comps, although it's not a very long prep compared to the previous ones, but still a few more weeks to go...

My coach does my diet, we don't train together. We used to when he first started coaching me, because I needed new techniques, but he always told me I train hard and I don't need someone to PT me so once we trained each bodypart together and he showed me what else I could do he let me do my thing and it works fine. But for me the diet, that is a great help from him. He sees the changes in my physique as I only see him every 2 weeks at the moment, and from about 6 weeks out it's gonna be 1x a week, but he can be subjective, I can't because I see myself every day in the mirror. He knows when I need to change anything, if there's anything to change. Last time it was a smooth sailing because he got my diet perfect! Just saw him yesterday, I've got about 6 kg to lose and my first comp is in 10 weeks time, it should be ok, although to make it a bit more complicated i've got a tooth infection and just started taking antibiotics for it which makes me a bit weaker, but the infection almost wiped me out: i got up in the morning and had no energy to move. I feel a bit better now that I started taking it so hopefully it'll help. At least I have no pain anymore...

OK, gotta go to work now. Which 2 comps are you doing? The Arnold Classic and what is the other one after that?


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Oh I know the feeling, I work full time, too and it's just getting too much when prepping. But hey ho, we soldier through :cool2:
> 
> There are a few guys asking me to train with them every now and again, but I think i'll skip it for now until the comps, although it's not a very long prep compared to the previous ones, but still a few more weeks to go...
> 
> My coach does my diet, we don't train together. We used to when he first started coaching me, because I needed new techniques, but he always told me I train hard and I don't need someone to PT me so once we trained each bodypart together and he showed me what else I could do he let me do my thing and it works fine. But for me the diet, that is a great help from him. He sees the changes in my physique as I only see him every 2 weeks at the moment, and from about 6 weeks out it's gonna be 1x a week, but he can be subjective, I can't because I see myself every day in the mirror. He knows when I need to change anything, if there's anything to change. Last time it was a smooth sailing because he got my diet perfect! Just saw him yesterday, I've got about 6 kg to lose and my first comp is in 10 weeks time, it should be ok, although to make it a bit more complicated i've got a tooth infection and just started taking antibiotics for it which makes me a bit weaker, but the infection almost wiped me out: i got up in the morning and had no energy to move. I feel a bit better now that I started taking it so hopefully it'll help. At least I have no pain anymore...
> 
> OK, gotta go to work now. Which 2 comps are you doing? The Arnold Classic and what is the other one after that?


thats good, having somebody to give you constructive criticism and advice huge benefit

oh sorry to hear about the infection, getting sick worse thing can happen during prep especially when you cant afford to have any days off or taking medicine affects whole prep, hope you feel better.

the other is British Finals in Manchester, just week after Arnolds


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> thats good, having somebody to give you constructive criticism and advice huge benefit
> 
> oh sorry to hear about the infection, getting sick worse thing can happen during prep especially when you cant afford to have any days off or taking medicine affects whole prep, hope you feel better.
> 
> the other is British Finals in Manchester, just week after Arnolds


Oh that's brilliant. I'm gonna be there, watching, probably on Sunday only as it's gonna be 2 weeks before my comp so won't be able to go for the whole weekend unfortunately but i'm sure I'll see you on stage on Sunday! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyp

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## fitrut

MissHench said:


> Oh that's brilliant. I'm gonna be there, watching, probably on Sunday only as it's gonna be 2 weeks before my comp so won't be able to go for the whole weekend unfortunately but i'm sure I'll see you on stage on Sunday! :thumbup1:


yes, if I make top 6 then Ill be on stage otherwise in the audience  Im going for the whole weekend, will be good one I bet  hows your prep goes so far?


----------



## Vickky

MissHench said:


> Oh that's brilliant. I'm gonna be there, watching, probably on Sunday only as it's gonna be 2 weeks before my comp so won't be able to go for the whole weekend unfortunately but i'm sure I'll see you on stage on Sunday! :thumbup1:


hi ! welcome aboard ! fasinating reading your journal ! best of luck =)


----------



## MissHench

Kennyp said:


> Welcome to uk-m


Thank you KennyP! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## MissHench

fitrut said:


> yes, if I make top 6 then Ill be on stage otherwise in the audience  Im going for the whole weekend, will be good one I bet  hows your prep goes so far?


I'm sure i'll see you on stage on Sunday :thumb:

prep is going ok-ish, dropped too much weight but it might be just the water from the antibiotics. it's hard to tell when the prep doesn't go in its natural 'course' but unfortunately have to put up with some distraction but fingers crossed it's gonna be alright. how are you feeling?


----------



## MissHench

Vickky said:


> hi ! welcome aboard ! fasinating reading your journal ! best of luck =)


Thank you very much Vickky! Nice avatar! :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace

Had a look through your albums and had to lift my jaw off the floor lol!! You look absolutely phenomenal!! Amazing! Can't even imagine how much work it took to get that physique :thumbup1:


----------



## MissHench

VanillaFace said:


> Had a look through your albums and had to lift my jaw off the floor lol!! You look absolutely phenomenal!! Amazing! Can't even imagine how much work it took to get that physique :thumbup1:


OH wow, thank you very much, i appreciate that a lot!


----------



## Huntingground

I'd love to work out with you some time. I work out in Golds Gym, Camberley. Fancy a session sometime, I can come to your gym.


----------



## MissHench

Huntingground said:


> I'd love to work out with you some time. I work out in Golds Gym, Camberley. Fancy a session sometime, I can come to your gym.


Sounds like a good plan! I usually train around 5 pm during the week and around midday on Saturdays. My rest day is Sunday. Let me know which day would be suitable for you. next Monday/Tuesday possibly I can train earlier as i'm off work (preferably not later because my meals revolve around my workouts lol)


----------

